# Mainpean kündigt neuen Dialer an



## tuxedo (20 April 2005)

Mainpean hat im DC-Forum einen neuen Dialer angekündigt, welcher den neuen Bestimmungen der RegTP entsprechen und auch neue Features enthalten soll.

http://www.dialercenter.de/showthread.php?threadid=1372

Bin mal gespannt, wann der Dialer von der RegTP genehmigt wird und wann er zum ersten Mal zum Einsatz kommt.

Ansonsten möchte ich noch auf das folgene Zitat aus obigen Thread hinweisen:


> Anhand des Aufwandes und der Arbeit, die in dem neuen Dialer steckt, wollen wir verdeutlichen, dass der Dialer auch durch die neue Verfügung der RegTP keinesfalls ein Auslaufmodell ist, sondern immer noch ein transparentes und kundenfreundliches Zahlungsinstrument darstellt.



Gemeint ist hier wahrscheinlich transparent und kundenfreundlich für die Kunden von MP. Für die Endkunden ist es ja immer sehr, sehr schwierig und keineswegs durchsichtig zu ermitteln, welche Dienste und Inhalte angeblich über Dialer konsumiert worden seien. Nuja...

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## drboe (21 April 2005)

Mir hat es vor allem der folgende Satz angetan:



			
				mainpean GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Herausgeber: mainpean GmbH. Durch diese Maßnahme wächst natürlich das Vertrauen des Endkunden enorm, ...


Wow! ist das schon Wahnsinn oder zählt das noch zum Marketing? 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (21 April 2005)

Na 20000 Kunden täglich sprechen eher für Marketing.

Ulli


----------



## TSCoreNinja (21 April 2005)

Mainpean schrieb:
			
		

> Der Dialer ist so aufgebaut, dass dieser losgelöst von grafischen Elementen, wie Layout und Icon, arbeitet. Das bedeutet für euch, wenn ihr das Layout oder ein Icon ändert, dann ist dies sofort online (selbstverständlich nach hausinterner Prüfung). Der Dialer muss dann nicht noch einmal registriert werden.


Was aber auch heisst, dass die Registrierung nichts mehr ueber die gesetzkonforme Gestaltung des Layouts sagt, sondern lediglich ueber das Verstaendnis von Mainpean, was die fuer rechtskonform halten... 
Na denn Prost,
TSCN


----------



## Anonymous (21 April 2005)

"Gesetzkonforme Gestaltung des Layouts" - bis auf das Zustimmungsfenster der Verbindung gibt es kein Gesetz. Selbst die Gestaltung des 3. Zustimmungsfensters wird von keinem Gesetz vorgegeben. Die Auslegung der Regtp wird auf jeden Fall noch Gerichte beschäftigen. Der Gesetzesgeber spricht von Mindestvorgaben, nicht Detailverfügungen.

Kulli


----------



## A John (21 April 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> mainpean GmbH schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IMO Satire vom Feinsten  :respekt: 

Gruß A. John


----------



## Teleton (21 April 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Die Auslegung der Regtp wird auf jeden Fall noch Gerichte beschäftigen. Der Gesetzesgeber spricht von Mindestvorgaben, nicht Detailverfügungen.
> Kulli



Gibts da schon konkrete Bestrebungen sprich Klageverfahren o.ä. ?


----------



## Plattenputzer (21 April 2005)

Ich kann mich ja irren, aber wenn ich's richtig sehe ist doch das ganze Konzept nicht registrierfähig.
Der Hashwert eines Dialers sollte doch unter anderem sicherstellen, dass der Dailer, vorallem auch sein Erscheinungsbild auf dem Desktop des Rechners, nicht manipuliert werden kann.
Sonst haben wir die Situation, dass der Dialer sich unlauter bewirbt, zb. kostenlos in seiner Anwendung zu sein behauptet und flupp, nach ein paar Tagen wird das Design geändert...........


----------



## Anonymous (21 April 2005)

Irren ist menschlich.

Kulli


----------



## dvill (21 April 2005)

Kulli schrieb:
			
		

> Irren ist menschlich.


Ach was ...

Dietmar Vill


----------



## tuxedo (21 April 2005)

In dem im Eingangsposting zitierten DC-Thread fängt man nun an die Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten auszuloten.

Die Herrschaften haben nichts dazu gelernt: Der Zweck einiger der neuen Regelungen ist es ja z.B. dem Tunnelblick des Users entgegen zu wirken, wie es im RegTP-Amtsblatt ja so sogar drin steht. Und schon kommen die ersten Vorschläge im DC-Thread, wie man erstes und zweites OK-Fenster möglichst ähnlich gestalten könnte, und die Frage ob die Fenster nicht doch gleich aussehen können etc.  :-? 

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Captain Picard (21 April 2005)

Na und,  laß sie doch die größte "Kreativität" lag immer im dritten Fenster und  da hat die RegTp 
den Anbietern/Dialerbetreibern  die mühselige Arbeit und  Kosten immer neue Fenster 
  zu kreieren (bis zu mehreren Dutzend pro "Content"-Seite) abgenommen...

cp


----------



## Wembley (21 April 2005)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> Und schon kommen die ersten Vorschläge im DC-Thread, wie man erstes und zweites OK-Fenster möglichst ähnlich gestalten könnte, und die Frage ob die Fenster nicht doch gleich aussehen können etc.  :-?



Auch irgendwie amüsant:

Die MP-Macher sind sich selber nicht ganz einig.


----------



## sascha (22 April 2005)

Dabei wärs doch so einfach: Einfach mal (zum ersten Mal) den Vorgaben folgen...  8)


----------



## dvill (22 April 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei wärs doch so einfach: Einfach mal (zum ersten Mal) den Vorgaben folgen...  8)


Zu viele Juristen sind einer klaren Erkenntnis nicht förderlich ...

Dietmar Vill


----------

